# The Gun Grabbers Are Coming



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

http://wone.iheart.com/articles/national-news-104668/the-gun-grabbers-are-coming-lexington-14417309/


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

IDIOTS.......I CAN SAY NOTHING ELSE


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess if another civil war is imminent that will make the last one look like child's play, that would be the best way to start it.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

fastwater said:


> I guess if another civil war is imminent that will make the last one look like child's play, that would be the best way to start it.


Anti gun owners vs gun owners. I like our (gun owners) chances in a civil war.... Lol


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep, give em an inch...we all know how that turns out.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

The Gun Grabbers are not coming, they are already here...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

joebertin said:


> The Gun Grabbers are not coming, they are already here...


...and they have been here for a long while. 

Not to veer into a political discussion but our current administration has just encouraged and emboldened the gun grabbers in the last 7+.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Agreed. Good reason to support the NRA.


----------

